# DuraCoat firearm finish...on a bow?



## megan.artemis (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.duracoat-finishes.com/

Was checking this out after seeing it on Field and Stream's Shot Show highlight. Do you think it would work on a bow? If you go to the "quick guide" it gives step by step instructions. I don't see why you couldn't do it to a bow.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Never seen it done on a bow that I can remember, but I don't see any reason why it wouldnt work. I've got a 1911 finished in Duracoat, it's some good stuff.


----------



## lfc (Jan 9, 2012)

That would be a sweet looking bow.


----------



## Mineisbigger27 (Jan 3, 2012)

If you do this let me know i have and old bow Id like to try something custom on. Im assuming you would need to strip the riser or have it blasted to do this right>? 

Love thinking out of the box.


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

I did it to a Mathews Prestige I had and it turned out great! I'd show ya a pic but I don't have that bow anymore. I had it media blasted and then bought the duracoat kit for like $28 and sprayed it "tactical black". As long as you do light coats and don't rush it it will come out fine.


----------



## Mineisbigger27 (Jan 3, 2012)

shamus, nice did you have to seal the aluminum before you did it or just coat right over the freshly blasted surface after cleaning


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

I coated right over bare aluminum. I think I read on the duracoat website that it could be sprayed over bare aluminum...anyway, that's what I did. It came out nice and smooth and was extremely durable.


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

I have Duracoat on a custom screaming Eagle!


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

It's just a differnt kind of hard durable paint, so it should work on just about anything.


----------



## megan.artemis (Sep 4, 2011)

shamus275 said:


> I did it to a Mathews Prestige I had and it turned out great! I'd show ya a pic but I don't have that bow anymore. I had it media blasted and then bought the duracoat kit for like $28 and sprayed it "tactical black". As long as you do light coats and don't rush it it will come out fine.


Thanks for the tip! What does media blasting entail and where do you get this done? What would happen if I went straight over the camo... my laziness is revealing itself I know.


----------



## megan.artemis (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I just e-mailed DuraCoat and they said it only works as a base, so it looks like I'll have to remove the camo. Anyone have any ideas on how to do this?


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

I have Duracoated 2 bows and a few firearms, as well as other hunting items. It is really an easy process. You do NOT have to remove the camo on the bow either. Just buff it down with a Scotch pad. The key to Duracoat is surface prep. Don't skimp. Buff it down good and use their surface de-greaser ... GENEROUSLY. Flood it with de-greaser. Then don't touch it with anything but powder free latex gloves. Mix the Duracoat/Hardner/Reducer per the directions and use an airbrush for best results. Thin multiple coats. If you are doing limbs, add the Duraflex to the mix. DON'T SCRIMP ... buy the cleaner-degreaser ... buy the duraflex. If you have pits that need addressed buy the durafill material too. Completely disassemble your bow first. You can re-assemble it after 24 hours, but it takes 3 to 4 weeks for it to completely cure and reach full strength.

Here are some things that I have shot with Duracoat.

My current turkey bow. This was an all camo Elite Z28. I shot the riser with tactical flat black.










My first duracoat project. A Mathews Outback shot entirely in tactical flat black. I've since sold the bow to a friend and the finish is still going strong.



















I shot this .17hmr rifle with coyote tan duracoat because the rifle would rust non stop just sitting in the safe. No more rust and it looks sweet.










I've got an AK74 that I'm building right now and I just shot the receiver last night in flat black. It is going to look sweet when it is assembled.

Duracoat is good stuff.


----------



## megan.artemis (Sep 4, 2011)

DEC said:


> I have Duracoated 2 bows and a few firearms, as well as other hunting items. It is really an easy process. You do NOT have to remove the camo on the bow either. Just buff it down with a Scotch pad. The key to Duracoat is surface prep. Don't skimp. Buff it down good and use their surface de-greaser ... GENEROUSLY. Flood it with de-greaser. Then don't touch it with anything but powder free latex gloves. Mix the Duracoat/Hardner/Reducer per the directions and use an airbrush for best results. Thin multiple coats. If you are doing limbs, add the Duraflex to the mix. DON'T SCRIMP ... buy the cleaner-degreaser ... buy the duraflex. If you have pits that need addressed buy the durafill material too. Completely disassemble your bow first. You can re-assemble it after 24 hours, but it takes 3 to 4 weeks for it to completely cure and reach full strength.
> 
> Here are some things that I have shot with Duracoat.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU! That was very informative. I'll be sure to post pics when I'm done. I'm kind of regretting getting gloss black now, since I hunt with the bow. Oh well.


----------



## bowhunter5569 (Jan 15, 2012)

I just got finished a few mins ago with an old bow i had laying around just to see what it would come out like. did it in matte black and it looks awesome. i did the cam/wheels, limb pockets riser, the whole works, lol. Gonna let it setup good a couple days and ill post pics when i get it put back together.


----------



## maineguide (Jul 12, 2009)

Here is a picture of my bow with the riser done in Dura-coat. Been on for all most a year now. It was used hard this past deer season and doesn't show any wear yet.


----------



## megan.artemis (Sep 4, 2011)

Well here's the final product, I love it! Over all it was a pretty easy process. Taping it off took the most time (I didn't disassemble it).


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

maineguide said:


> Here is a picture of my bow with the riser done in Dura-coat. Been on for all most a year now. It was used hard this past deer season and doesn't show any wear yet.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1276762


Is that a Stinger?


----------



## maineguide (Jul 12, 2009)

Yup it is a stinger


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I just did a combat black duracoat paintjob on my PSE Nitro. I used the shake and spray kit that duracoat sells for 29.99 (43.00 after shipping and tax) covers very well and very simple to use. Prep, mix, spray. I sand blasted my bow prior to the painting and used the degreaser that comes in the kit along with the scratch pad to scuff the bow, although im pretty sure that the sand blasting had already done all that for me. i say DO IT!!


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

maineguide said:


> Yup it is a stinger


Looks great! I think I might have to do that to mine!


----------

